# What pants to go with foursquare michalira



## Mellowman (May 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

new to this forum

need your help finding a good matching pair of pants for forsquare michalira gray jacket with blue stripes.

what colour do you guys think would go well with this?

Thanks
James


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

686 OG Smarty. You can't go wrong with them, very versatile pant. A bit heavy for spring riding but open those vents and they aren't bad.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Special Blend Strike Snowboard Pants South Beach 2012 - Mens



Give these a look too. I have them. Really warm and manage to keep you cool in the spring too. Not a bad price either.


----------

